# All Pontiac show Norwalk, Ohio



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

Did anyone make it up to the Norwalk all Pontiac show and swap meet? I went and spent the weekend. All I can say is wow! Lots of cars and lots of great parts available. I picked up some 197 round port heads and a few other things. I highly recommend going if you get the chance. Lot of fun and lots of great people.


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*Also*

I forgot to mention, Jim Wangers autographed my glove box. So cool!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Missouri Judge said:


> I forgot to mention, Jim Wangers autographed my glove box. So cool!


That IS cool!! Wish mine was signed.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah, perhaps next year.... Havent had the funds and cars done.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thumpin, it is worth going without a car. This was my first time, and it was great. More money for the swap meet would have been good, but I managed to spend all that I had budgeted, and got some good stuff I have needed. 
My main regret is that I didn't get to really spend some time watching the racing and checking out the cars on display. But between wheeling my wife around in a wheelchair and the heat trying to kill me, I was happy just to see a little racing and managed to see the whole swapmeet section. 
Russ


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

When super chevy was big in the late 80's and early 90's I would go to the 3 day Indy meet every year and it would take the first 2 days just to get thru the swap meet. Sunday was for the Car Show and Racing. It was the 3rd week end in July, I feel you on the heat.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I was there, shook Jim Wagners hand and thanked him for bringing us the GTO. I picked up a 68 deck lid for $300, great piece and a great price. Since the swap meet paralleled the drag strip, I know for a fact that I walked 2 miles just in that area.
Missouri, there is an ATM under the grandstands on the far side of the track (west I believe). I know because I didn't bring enough money for the swap meet. I wish I had a truck, I would have got a posi rear end too. Just barely fit the deck lid in my little G6 as it was.


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*Prices*

That is one thing I noticed. Most of the parts there were priced to sell. Much more so than in other meets I've been to, so I loaded up. I think it's an illness. As for the heat, it's been over 100 for three weeks here, so highs in the 80's was a nice cool down for me.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I so wanted to attend this show. I am visiting my parents this Monday, in Ohio where I grew up. Missed it by a couple weeks. If it wasn't my dad's 50th, I would have been. Next year tho....


----------

